# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна помощь 1с 8.2 УПП

## SergVWP

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста не могу принять человека на работу. При добавлении нового объекта в  справочник сотрудники комп зависает и выдает ошибку о не достатке памяти. Подскажите как можно исправить. Версия 1.3.24.2

----------


## kai486

Прпробуйте тестирование и исправление информационной базы (из конфигуратора).

----------


## SergVWP

Спасибо за совет, попробовал не помогло. Может еще варианты будут.

----------


## kai486

Еще вариант: выгрузить и загрузить информационную базу.

----------


## SergVWP

Попробовал и снова не помогло.

----------


## kai486

Нужно выяснить с базой трабл или с компьютером. Попробуйте на другой машине установить базу и провести эту операцию.

----------


## SergVWP

Это база на другом компе тоже самое.

---------- Post added at 11:52 ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 ----------

Я уже другую чистую базу установил перенёс все туда и такая же ерунда.

----------


## kai486

на диске место есть? и сколько оперативки? может правда не хватает? Проверьте таблицы базы ( запустите из каталога Bin файл chdbfl.exe)

----------

